# Britemax Blackmax vs Poorboy's Blackhole



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi all :wave:

I'm summing up what my first glaze will be and I can't decide between Britemax blackmax and Poorboy's BH. I've tried BH and found it a bit sticky if that makes sense. It was on black vauxhall paint, and looked well when topped with natty blue.

I know that BH is purely a filling glaze, but where does blackmax sit? Will it fill? Or is it really just a light polish? If it removes the swirls like BH fills them I'll be happy. At the minute I'm just kind of stuck, getting a bit confused of what blackmax actually is.

Also does anyone know what blackmax smells like?

Thanks in advance,
Rían P


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Britemax out of those 2 mate.Or look at 50cals filler glaze or chemical guys glossworkz new formula which is epic.Hope this helps


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Britemax out of those 2 mate.Or look at 50cals filler glaze or chemical guys glossworkz new formula which is epic.Hope this helps


Hope they fill as quick as you replied! 
Will give the two a look as well, i know glossworkz smells unreal :argie:

Why do you favour blackmax?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Not impressed with poorboys,much better out there mate.50 cals leaves a darker richer finish,britemax fills very well


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Not impressed with Poorboys BH hard to remove , Britemax Blackmax gives clean clear finish without darkening the paint , you can put it in final polish categoty it gives great finish . 
SN Micro Prime gives best filling ability with great finish my fav product all I need in SN Micro Prime , for quick work by hand Victoria Deep Cleanse gives great filling ability and easier to use than BH plus its non abrasive you can apply 4-5 coats without any issue .


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Not used black hole, but blackmax filled very well with a very mild cut used by rotary on and a Scholl concepts black waffle finishing pad on a recent black BMW. But the finish was very deep and so slick. It literally melted into the paint, even by hand it was good. I've tried prima amigo by hand and machine in the same ways and wasn't as impressive


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Rían P said:


> Hi all :wave:
> 
> I'm summing up what my first glaze will be and I can't decide between Britemax blackmax and Poorboy's BH. I've tried BH and found it a bit sticky if that makes sense. It was on black vauxhall paint, and looked well when topped with natty blue.
> 
> ...


Britemax smells fantastic. :thumb:


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Black Max is light years ahead of Poorboys Black Hole.

It has a surprising amount of cut actually for a glaze, and really does transform faded paintwork. Its lovely to work with too

Ill find some pictures shortly..

Edit:





































All the above was achieved using BlackMax on a Green HexLogic with a Flex VRG


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Not impressed with Poorboys BH hard to remove , Britemax Blackmax gives clean clear finish without darkening the paint , you can put it in final polish categoty it gives great finish .
> SN Micro Prime gives best filling ability with great finish my fav product all I need in SN Micro Prime , for quick work by hand Victoria Deep Cleanse gives great filling ability and easier to use than BH plus its non abrasive you can apply 4-5 coats without any issue .


Hmm never heard of Sn micro prime of Victoria deep cleanse so may give them a look.
I found Bh a bit hard to remove when i tried it. Must be a recurrent thing or I just worked it wrong.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> Not used black hole, but blackmax filled very well with a very mild cut used by rotary on and a Scholl concepts black waffle finishing pad on a recent black BMW. But the finish was very deep and so slick. It literally melted into the paint, even by hand it was good. I've tried prima amigo by hand and machine in the same ways and wasn't as impressive


I'll be doing this by hand in the mean time so that's nice to hear!


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

pawlik said:


> Britemax smells fantastic. :thumb:


The defining factor! :lol:


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Blackroc said:


> Black Max is light years ahead of Poorboys Black Hole.
> 
> It has a surprising amount of cut actually for a glaze, and really does transform faded paintwork. Its lovely to work with too
> 
> ...


My goodness, wasn't expecting photos so thank you!
Seems to have done some job of the paint, more like the work of a heavier polish. Was that marring filled or removed?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Rían P said:


> Hmm never heard of Sn micro prime of Victoria deep cleanse so may give them a look.
> I found Bh a bit hard to remove when i tried it. Must be a recurrent thing or I just worked it wrong.


SN Micro Prime http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=320593


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> SN Micro Prime http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=320593


Looks good that stuff! Those photos make it a contender !


----------



## the-selkie (May 10, 2014)

Blackroc said:


> Black Max is light years ahead of Poorboys Black Hole.
> 
> It has a surprising amount of cut actually for a glaze, and really does transform faded paintwork. Its lovely to work with too
> 
> ...


Impressive 50 50 might have to give this a go


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Rían P said:


> Hmm never heard of Sn micro prime of Victoria deep cleanse so may give them a look.
> .


Hear you go

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/pre-wax-cleaners/victoria-wax-8oz-deep-cleanse/prod_310.html

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/pre-wax-cleaners/dodo-juice-supernatural-micro-prime/prod_1064.html


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Micro Prime is a fantastic product which works great by hand or machine. 

Gonz.


----------

